# Wellington city maps online



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

New website provides data on property boundaries, access routes and drainage infrastructure help to provide a detailed resource for residents. 

May be useful to people looking to buy property, and the 'print map' option could be handy if property searching.

***********************

*In its quest to become an e-council, Wellington City Council has produced a comprehensive online mapping resource. *

The geospatial mapping site brings together aerial images of Wellington from 1996 to now, and the historic Thomas Ward maps from 1892. 

Mayor Celia Wade-Brown said providing enhanced geosocial information was part of Wellington being a smart and innovative capital.

"There is a lot of scope with this tool to build in applications for everyone from builders, to business owners to tourists. It is very consistent with our digital strategy and our economic development strategy. It is very much a part of being a smart capital."

The online maps include hazard information on potential flooding zones in tsunamis and wind directions, which Ms Wade-Brown expected would help people plan effectively for emergencies.

"People have been much more interested in tsunami planning since we have opened up these maps that show where the different levels of tsunami might hit. The maps are so much more detailed than what is available on Google, so it opens up the opportunity for people to take that information and create new uses for it."

Those uses include tourist information on the Wellington Sculpture Walk, reporting on water leaks and disabled services around the city.

While aerial maps of Wellington had been available on the council website previously, residents looking for information on drainage lines or property boundaries had to request them directly from the council. Opening up the council's property information would help streamline services to residents and businesses, Ms Wade-Brown said. 

source


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

link here to series of Wellington 'suburb spotlights'


----------

